# blurring FOREGROUND



## gtaylor (Mar 23, 2009)

I suppose to blur the foreground of a photo, I should use a smaller aperture on a zoom lens.

I am having unreliable results when trying to blur either the background OR the foreground.  However, right now, I'm interested in foreground blurring.

Any tips from anyone?

thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2009)

Blurring the background is the same principle as blurring the background...you want to use a shallow DOF and focus on what you want to be in focus....the farther away from your 'focus point'...the more something will appear out of focus.

For example, if you are next to a tree and you want to photograph a mountain in the background with the tree out of focus...use a large aperture (small F number) and focus on the mountain.  The tree will likely be out of focus...especially if it's close to the camera.  If you took the same shot but with a very small aperture (high F number) then you may get both the tree and the mountain in focus.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 23, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Blurring the background is the same principle as blurring the background...


Yeah, way to state the obvious there....  :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Remember kids, if you want less noise, use the lowest ISO possible.  On the other hand, if you want _less_ noise, then you would use the _lowest_ ISO possible...


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

Well..... it is the same idea.

In my _wonderfully_ taken sample pic, I used a large aperture, 2.8 and focused on the bird, putting the few leaves in front OOF.


----------

